

Facebook Ignites Entrepreneurial Spirit at Harvard - zurla
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121124707865805855.html

======
sanj
I wonder if they walk down Mass Ave. looking for technical cofounders at MIT.

------
thinkcomp
Not an example of the Journal's finest reporting.

~~~
mwerty
I especially like how the Partovi twins from 94 are 'recent graduates'.

